# [MOTM: October 2006] Official Vote



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*In order to be a canidate you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the month of October, the month is not over. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Mods and Admins are not eligable. Voting ends on October 31.

This is a public poll, DO NOT vote for yourself. If you do, it will not count.*


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

I voted.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I voted. :thumbsup: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i cast my ballot! lol, at least here my vote counts!

curious, when does the voting end? halloween?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i cast my ballot! lol, at least here my vote counts!
> 
> curious, when does the voting end? halloween?


*Yes, on halloween.*


----------



## Dmac (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm new around here and Cabby is the only person I have seen around so yeah...


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

i voted pt447, he seems real knowledgable, and makes good posts


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i voted pt447, he seems real knowledgable, and makes good posts



 thanks:thumbsup:


again, i'm just curious, but is this MOTM vote for the Lounge only, or throughout the forum? if so, then maybe you guys should post some type of reminder in the other, more heavily trafficed areas, for people to come here to vote. i'm sure there are posters who never come to the lounge! 

but if it's for the lounge only, then completely disregard what i just said...


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i voted pt447, he seems real knowledgable, and makes good posts


seconded


----------



## Cbingham (Jun 13, 2006)

haha, I think I just piss too many people off. I dont think I'll get any votes this month! I have been in some heated battles.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

pt447 said:


> thanks
> 
> again, i'm just curious, but is this MOTM vote for the Lounge only, or throughout the forum? if so, then maybe you guys should post some type of reminder in the other, more heavily trafficed areas, for people to come here to vote. i'm sure there are posters who never come to the lounge!
> 
> but if it's for the lounge only, then completely disregard what i just said...


*It's for the whole site!*


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i voted pt447, he seems real knowledgable, and makes good posts


3rd and 4th for me and Fighter R


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

This blows, MMA freak is the one who created it and it was his legacy. Now hes banned. I hate what you people have done to him. If he was older than his age you would have shown more respect.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> This blows, MMA freak is the one who created it and it was his legacy. Now hes banned. I hate what you people have done to him. If he was older than his age you would have shown more respect.


*:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Nice One!*


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> Nice One!*


He was smart enough to put in 10 people not 5! This is his award, not yours.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

My ballot has been cast.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> This blows, MMA freak is the one who created it and it was his legacy. Now hes banned. I hate what you people have done to him. If he was older than his age you would have shown more respect.


first off, it's not his "legacy"... do you think he's the first person ever to initiate the poster of the month concept? and second... if he was older, maybe, just maybe he wounldn't have been such a pretentious, overbearing, nusense. i mean, being a kid is no problem, there's a few others on these boards, and do they act like he did? no.


----------



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> This blows, MMA freak is the one who created it and it was his legacy. Now hes banned. I hate what you people have done to him. If he was older than his age you would have shown more respect.


Man.....he couldn't even pretend not to be MMA freak....


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

hahaha this kid cracks me up! I was wondering why Kameleon kept laughing at him everytime he mentioned MMAfreak...:laugh:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I think I'll vote for PT447 as well. He's a fellow ganja lover so I gotsta support! I think CTFlyingKnee must have me on his ignore list, because I don't think I've seen one post from him all month....:dunno:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Unforgiven said:


> This blows, MMA freak is the one who created it and it was his legacy. Now hes banned. I hate what you people have done to him. If he was older than his age you would have shown more respect.


MMA freak is known to plagerize from other forums. I proved it so I bet he stole this idea too. 

Anyway, i voted pt447 even though I think I disagree with him more than I agree. I think he has knowlegeable posts and backs up his opinions well. Therefore he got my vote.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Make sure you vote. Voting is open to everybody. :thumbsup: *


----------



## CashKola (Jul 7, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> i voted pt447, he seems real knowledgable, and makes good posts


I also voted for pt447 for the same reasons, and he has a kick ass avatar.:thumbsup:


----------



## NOLA_JACK (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW... the avatar is nice


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

CashKola said:


> I also voted for pt447 for the same reasons, and he has a kick ass avatar.:thumbsup:


hey!!! that's mine! lol... i'll have to change mine now... 

two peeps can't have the same AV


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

*I KNEW UNFORGIVEN WAS RUSH/MMA FREAK/KIMURA!*


I knew it! I told you all. Not trying to sound like a big fool but I knew I was right, all of the simliarities were there.



Ken Shamrock said:


> Dudes, it is SO obvious that Rush/MMA freak is back now as Unforgiven. It's the WWE PPV (Unforgiven is the PPV name) that is happening on Sept 17th in Canada and Rush is Canadian, as am I. It's obvious because Rush always does someone *.vs.* someone.
> 
> 
> Anyway as for the topic, I voted for Ken Shamrock.



Here's the link to the thread where I said that: http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...-ken-shamrock-vs-tank-abbott-3.html#post24531


As for the topic, I voted for cabby.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea I think I'll vote for PT447 as well. He's a fellow ganja lover so I gotsta support! I think CTFlyingKnee must have me on his ignore list, because I don't think I've seen one post from him all month....:dunno:


Yeah when it comes to fellow lovers of the canavas I dont care if I dont agree with some of there opinions. The important opinion is dope is good and that is what pt447 and myself have in common.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Yeah when it comes to fellow lovers of the canavas I dont care if I dont agree with some of there opinions. The important opinion is dope is good and that is what pt447 and myself have in common.


awsome! see, even if we dissagree on everything... if you put an oz of bud in front of us, gave me a bong and some papers... we'd get along fine!!!

cause we'd be able to move above your average pretense, and just talk!!! i swear, straightedge people can't just talk. they alwasy get caught up on 'PCness' and shit like that. always gotta quantify every statement. 

if you wanna just sit back and talk about the mysteries of the universe... find a pothead!!!  :laugh:


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> awsome! see, even if we dissagree on everything... if you put an oz of bud in front of us, gave me a bong and some papers... we'd get along fine!!!
> 
> cause we'd be able to move above your average pretense, and just talk!!! i swear, straightedge people can't just talk. they alwasy get caught up on 'PCness' and shit like that. always gotta quantify every statement.
> 
> if you wanna just sit back and talk about the mysteries of the universe... find a pothead!!!  :laugh:


Exactly! :thumbsup:


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Alright my vote is in


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

I got a warning, other wise I would have won hands down.


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Cabby's the shiznit.


----------



## f-dog (Oct 16, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *In order to be a canidate you must be a active member of this forum and not recieve any warnings or bans during the month of October, the month is not over. If you recieve a warning or get banned, you will be eliminated. Mods and Admins are not eligable. Voting ends on October 31.
> 
> This is a public poll, DO NOT vote for yourself. If you do, it will not count.*


How many times are we allowed to vote?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Squeetard said:


> I got a warning, other wise I would have won hands down.



ya i must be in the same boat as you


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah Cbingham, you argue with every one so I don’t expect to see a land slide victory for you. But you use facts in every debate you are in so you got my vote. PT you were a close second but it doesn’t look like you need any help.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

TLB said:


> Yeah Cbingham, you argue with every one so I don’t expect to see a land slide victory for you. But you use facts in every debate you are in so you got my vote. PT you were a close second but it doesn’t look like you need any help.


lol, thats ok...


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

f-dog said:


> How many times are we allowed to vote?


*Just One!*


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

​look at pt447 running away with it, WoW


----------



## TLB (Sep 6, 2006)

It’s that Bas Rutten avatar that is winning every one over!


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

pt447 for sure he's a great poster (well only because i couldn't vote for myself, jk)


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

i voted


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

holla-well said:


> i voted


thanx, i'm tied for last


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

I vote for Punishment 101 boys :thumbsup: that guy is a helluva poster


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

seriously now where is Trey B


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

no problem


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

Punishment 101 said:


> I vote for Punishment 101 boys :thumbsup: that guy is a helluva poster


ur not even on the poll


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

doublelegtakedown said:


> pt447 for sure he's a great poster (well only because i couldn't vote for myself, jk)


lol thats funny


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> ​look at pt447 running away with it, WoW


i'm a beast, what can i say!


----------



## holla-well (Jun 29, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i'm a beast, what can i say!


lol i guess u r


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i'm a beast, what can i say!


Your lucky I became mod before this poll came up. Otherwise I would've owned you.:cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Your lucky I became mod before this poll came up. Otherwise I would've owned you.:cheeky4: :laugh:


perhaps! do i detect a hint of reverse jealousy?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

pt447 said:


> perhaps! do i detect a hint of reverse jealousy?


Nah Im just jokin


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

asskicker said:


> Nah Im just jokin


oh i know, i was just messing back!:cheeky4:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

How Do You Choose Members Of The Month Candidates...?

I Notice some of these kids only signed up in October.. and there already gettin nominated for MOTM.....

jus wonderin...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> How Do You Choose Members Of The Month Candidates...?
> 
> I Notice some of these kids only signed up in October.. and there already gettin nominated for MOTM.....
> 
> jus wonderin...


maybe they can do a "member of the month" and a "new-member of the month" to keep them sepparate? :dunno:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

pt447 said:


> maybe they can do a "member of the month" and a "new-member of the month" to keep them sepparate? :dunno:



i think there should be a rule.. where u have to be a member for 3 months before u can be nominated member of the month


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Organik said:


> i think there should be a rule.. where u have to be a member for 3 months before u can be nominated member of the month


that's cool too! but to have someone who's been a member for a week? not sure about that.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Organik said:


> i think there should be a rule.. where u have to be a member for 3 months before u can be nominated member of the month


*Done. New rule will take effect for the November MOTM. :thumbsup: 

Only two days left.*


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Looks like pt447 is going to hold on, oh and the new rule sounds fair.


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

who are the past winners ?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Past winners are jdun11 and nobody else because we just started last month. :dunno: *


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

Cool, thx :thumbsup:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

we'll also need a rule to limit how often past winners can win, right? maybe like, only once every six months? or, no limit at all if a poster is particularly vocal and active... not sure. discuss...


----------



## Evil (Aug 26, 2006)

And the winner is..Drum drum drum... *pt447*


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

yay!!! that's awsome! i'm really happy and honored that i won! it's cool to be recognized and all that warm fuzzy shit! lol. i'll try to uphold everyone's confidense in the future!!!


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Congradulations Pt! :thumbsup: *


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow! thanks! i think i made a post above saying how much i appretiate all the votes! again, i'm actually pretty honored! thanks everyone who voted, glad to know i'm not considered totally obnoxious by everyone! lol...


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

CABBY YOUR MY BOY!!! i gets no love around here oh well, good luck brother..


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> CABBY YOUR MY BOY!!! i gets no love around here oh well, good luck brother..


yuh i voted for cabby to


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Might I suggest some candidates for next month? just a suggestion

spit206fire
bonnar426
organik
evil
and.....
ME MOTHER****ER! :laugh: :laugh: considering i don't get banned  

anyway we've all been here quite a while and are all very active posters...just a suggestion...i mighta forgot someone up there anyway.

oh yeah and punishment 101 is good too since he came back


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> and.....
> ME MOTHER****ER! :laugh: :laugh: considering i don't get banned


You won't be in any of my ideas as long as you are breathing.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Redwings7777 said:


> You won't be in any of my ideas as long as you are breathing.


I'm sorry was I talking to you Rush?


----------

